# Random Imperial Guard story...



## Doelago (Nov 29, 2009)

Ok, I just want you all to know that I wont continue writing this story... It was something I wrote to the NaNoWrimo thingie, but never got motivated to continue... Yes, it is bad quality, for it was rushed... I started writing on day 16 for fucks sake! Just wanted to post it so I could get rid of it... Have a good day! 


*“You can waste as many Imperial Guard lives as you care, that’s you stupidity and not my responsibility”
- Warmaster Menitus*

I stared blankly at the floor of the Valkyrie waiting for us to cross the mountain belt. Most of the men were quiet and a few were talking. I sat near the front of the gunship on the bench on the right side. I looked up and I counted all the men in the plane. There were seven men sitting on the bench across from me and there were six sitting on my side, including out sergeant, Keller. All of our faces have been painted black so that when we land in enemy territory our faces may be harder to spot when we hit the ground. I looked at the two lights that are near the door. 
One is red and one is green, they weren't on but when the light turned green that gave us the signal to go. The red light came on. Keller stood up and shouted, "Stand up!" We all stood up and strapped the gravchutes to our backs. All of the sudden, explosions went off outside and the gunship shook. "The traitors are throwing every damn thing at us now!" shouted a man. The hatch at the back of the gunship opened, and I looked out the door and to see a Valkyrie take a hit and explode. "By the Emperor..." I whispered as Valkyries all around them were hit.
"Check your equipment!" the Sergeant shouted. An explosion shook the plane. I checked my equipment and Keller shouted, "Sound off!" 
The man in the back shouted, "Fourteen ok!" and the next man shouted, "Thirteen ok!" and everyman said their number but when the third man was about to say his a flak shell exploded near the plane and sent shrapnel flying into the plane. The third man was hit in the neck and the man behind me was hit in his waist and thigh. "We have to go!" someone shouted. 
"We wait for the green light!" 
"We'll all be dead before then! We have to go!"
"Wait for that damned light!" 
The light turned green and Keller shouted "Go, go, GO!" One at a time the men approached the door and jumped out into the sky light by exploding shells. As I got to the front I stepped over the body of the man that got hit in the neck. I looked down at him in terror. His face is frozen in his last moment his mouth and eyes are wide open with fear. A piece of metal protrudes from his neck and blood is still flowing from his neck. "Come on Lemog, you're holding everyone up!" shouted Keller. I moved to the door and I stood in the door and I looked out into the night sky. 
Hundreds of Valkyries's under fire filled the air and I saw tens of thousands of white black dots falling down all over the place. "Go!" shouted Keller. I took a deep breath, held it in, and jumped. I fell for a second and then I felt a jerk when my gravchute opened. I looked down to the ground and I saw the flash from the barrels of the former Imperial AA guns, now manned by traitors. I looked strait down below me and I saw the jungle we were supposed to land in. I came down faster and faster and I was going to land in it. I came down in a tree and a fell hitting braches as I went. I hit the ground, and lost the weapon I had been holding.
I was about to go and retrieve the rifle when I heard someone talking. I heard him coming closer and I prayed that he wouldn't see me. And he did not, even tough he passed by me with only a few meters. It must have been to dark for him to see me with his bare eyes.
But then he saw my rifle. He picked it up, and looked around him again, and this time he spotted me. He dropped my Lasgun and he took aim with his own. He aimed the gun at me and I couldn't do anything but stare down the barrel of his rifle. I heard a las fire. The traitors head jerked sideways and he fell to the ground with las burn at the side of his head. I saw Faye appear under the tree and he whispered up to me, "Lemog, you're one lucky bastard." I smiled and picked up my rifle and I whispered to him, "Have you seen Keller?"
"No, I haven't seen anybody."
"Do you know where we are?" 
"I have no idea. Somewhere south of our landing site, I think."
"Damn, we're really off course. We should try and get to the rally point. That's our best shot." 
So we snuck around in the dark trees of the jungle until we finally found a road. Even thought we had found a road we stuck to the woods in case treacherous PDF soldiers came by, which occasionally they did. When day light came we found ourselves at the entrance of a small town occupied by them. We snuck around back of the town and we saw a small barn in a field. They were standing around the barn with their guns at their shoulders. "Looks like they're guarding something." said Faye. I pulled out my binoculars and I looked through them. 
“In the barn I can see five more Guardsmen”.

One of the men was sitting down smoking a cigarette and staring at the ground. "It's Keller." I said. "We got to help them."

"There aren't but three PDF soldiers guarding them. There's a tree, near them we can sneak up to it and we can take them out form there." Faye replied.

So we crawled over to the tree and crouched down. I aimed my lasgun at one of the traitors, and Faye aimed his own at one.
"On the count of three," said Faye. "One, two, three-" 

We both fired our Lasgun at the same time and the two fell. Faye shot the third one before he had a chance to return fire at us. We ran up to the barn and we picked up the PDF autoguns and we handed one to Keller and the other two to the two other guardsmen. "The other renegades must have heard the shots. We have to go."

We ran out into the woods and there we sat down. "I guess you guys remembered what I said about finding a buddy back at the training camp."

"Yes sir. But me and Faye aren't just friends, we all are. We all have to watch each others back. That's the only way to survive." 

"Well said Lemog. Come on. Let's see if we can find that rally point."




_*
“For everyone of us who falls, ten more will take his place!”

-Unknown Guardsman
*_

--- 3 months ago ---


I rolled over to the right and pressed the trigger. The lagun fired a red flash of light and hit the target. A second one popped up on the right and I shot it as well, but then one jumped up behind me. 

“Get down!” 

I threw myself down flat on my belly, and Faye emerged from behind a bunch of sandbags and shot the target. I rose up from the ground and wiped dust of my clothes before thanking Faye for saving me. 

“We got to keep moving, the time is running.” 

We begun sprinting through the obstacle track, jumping over barriers, climbing over walls, and crawling under barbed wire. 
Soon we could see the end of the training course, a straight path straight to the finish line. 

“Lets sprint this!” Faye shouted and broke into a run. I followed him close, running as fast as I could. We were close to the finish line when suddenly Faye fell down on the ground and screamed in pain. I stopped right beside him and asked what happened him. 

“My leg hurts like hell, I think I broke it” He said and smiled in agony. “I think it would be best if you kept going on by yourself, for I cant move.” 

“No one is left behind, you know that” I replied. “I will carry you.”

“You cant! You would never make it in time to the finish line! Just go!” 

“I cant, if you fail, you would have failed this and you would be sent to the cleaning crew! I will have to!” And so I grabbed him and pulled him over my back. The weight on my back was heavy, but that was the least of my worries. We had to make it to the finish line in time. So I went forward as fast as I could, and surprisingly we made in back there in time. As we had finished the course I dropped him down on the ground, and we both laughed. As we both sat there, our instructor, Keller approached us. 

“Good job there, a friend is never left behind, as you better have a buddy with you when we go to war.”

No one of us replied, we just nodded and he walked away. Later at the medical it was revealed that he had broken his leg, but it would be OK in no time. 



Two weeks later, we stood at the graduation ceremony at the barracks. We had all gotten a medal, and a set of Valos 7th Shock Trooper armour. The armour was grey, with white camouflage stripes over the clothing. It was a beautiful set of armour I thought. We all stood at attention as Sgt. Keller held a speech. 

“"I want you troopers to remember - we're shoulder-to-shoulder on those front lines. Brothers! And sometimes we may quarrel, but no matter what, we are united. Rule one: we fight together!”

He paused to catch his breath before continuing. 

“A couple of weeks ago, I saw an bright example of this. A trooper risked his own carer here in the Shock Troops to help his friend to get in as well." 

Keller stopped for a moment before continuing. 
“This is what I want to see from all of you! We depend on each other out there. So you better find a buddy, and stick together with him out there!” 

We all saluted, and turned towards the entrance of the barracks before marching out. It was a great filing to stand there, among the fourteen other graduates, as a member of the Valos 7th Shock Troops. He had always wanted to be a part of them. It had been his childhood dream, and now it had been fulfilled. As he marched he thought of his medal, it was similar to the one his grandfather had given him when he was just four years old. Now he had finally earned his own, and he would be proud to carry it. 

Not long after this we were sent to our first mission; To liberate the planet of Mercia III, held by the treacherous PDF forces of the planet. We were transported on a Light Frigate, and the journey took around three months. Most of the time was spent in the personal quarters, playing card games and talking about what great things we all would achieve together. Little did we all know about the hell most of us would die in. Little did we know that when we boarded out Valkyrie, that it would be the last time we saw many of our friends. Little did we know that our friends in the 3rd and 6th regiment would all die beforewe even jumped. Little did we know how lucky we, the members of the Valos 7th Shock Troops were compared to the members of the 3rd. Little did we know that we were sent to a certain death, far from the Landing Zone. Forgotten by our commanders, we had to trust our instincts.


----------



## dandan1350 (Apr 22, 2010)

nice A few tiny bits that made it hard to read, but other than that i got it nice.


----------

